# The Perfect Pilot's Watch - almost... Review of Revue Thommen Chronograph



## HappyJack

*








*
*
*
*Background - *Revue Thommen is a long established but somewhat obscure watch brand which lacks the profile and marketing budget of other Swiss manufacturers. Until a few years ago it was tied into the manufacturer of the same name of aircraft instruments; and the design of the watches owes a lot to that aviation heritage. 











Now owned by Grovana, but still with its head office in Switzerland, it offers a variety of watches under both brands, with a focus on diver and pilot watches.

The Revue Thommen Classic Airspeed Titanium Chronograph, to give it its full mouthful of a title, has been sold for a number of years, in both quartz form as here, and in an automatic version of very similar design driven first by the Lemania 5100 movement and currently by the ubiquitous Valjoux 7750. The model under review, still available new today and priced at around $1000, is powered by the ETA 251.262 high-end quartz movement, also used by Breitling, TAG Heuer and Precista. 

This is a somewhat belated review - I've actually had one of these watches for nearly ten years, including a black dial model bought in 1999 from a Sydney retailer which sold the brand for only year or so before giving up, frustrated apparently by the lack of marketing support and the low profile of the brand. The blue dial watch pictured was new a few months ago but there's been no change in specification over the decade of my ownership and the review applies equally to both watches. In the first nine years of ownership I never really saw another watch I liked better; after I wrecked the movement whilst operating the pushers underwater, I started looking seriously for a new automatic watch, ultimately ending up with a Fortis GMT Chronograph.

*First Impressions - *Overall, the style, rather like the brand, is low profile - at 37.5mm diameter including the bezel - 40mm including crown - and only 10mm high, the watch is somewhat smaller than most modern designs. Combined with the dull finish of the titanium case, it is almost a stealth model, fitting comfortably under any shirt cuff. Strangely, though, the matching titanium bracelet features a strip of shiny links which provide a touch of bling in marked contrast to the overall, utilitarian feel. This annoyed me with the black dial and I eventually had the bracelet refinished with an overall dull effect; strangely enough, with the blue dial it makes it feel slightly more "dressy"; the watch becomes less stealth, more&#8230;well, smartly discreet and the overall effect has something in common with the blue dial Omega Speedmaster. The titanium case is very well made and finished; I like the style, I appreciate the quality, which is in no way inferior to the higher profile brands, and have enjoyed having a brand which is relatively unknown, especially given the genuine aviation links to the similarly styled cockpit instruments. The screw-down case-back is embossed with a stylised helicopter logo and the words REVUE THOMMEN AIRSPEED; the metal is the same colour and finish as the rest of the case and is presumably also titanium.









*Hands (Permanent)* - The sword-shaped minute and hour hands are very similar in style to those of Revue Thommen's aircraft instruments; the colour of the hands matches the dial, whilst the luminous paint is a clean white colour that glows green in the dark. In keeping with the dial size, the hands are also relatively small by modern standards - 7.5mm for the hour hand and 12.5mm for the minute hand, making them easily distinguishable from each other. The minute hand reaches almost to the edge of the dial, but the hour hand is much stubbier, trading, to some extent, aircraft instrument styling for legibility, to the detriment of the latter.

*Hands (Chronograph)* - The centre sweep second and minute chrono hands are similar to those of Lemania 5100 powered auto chronographs - in my view, the clearest chrono display available. The second hand is white painted whilst the minute hand is blue with a day-glow orange tip. 











This beautifully clear layout makes it very easy to read the display at a glance - a useful characteristic in the cockpit of an aircraft like the Pitts Special, which does not fly hands-off, meaning that the pilot cannot afford to take his eyes away from the horizon for more than a moment. Also in keeping with the aircraft instrument theme, the chronograph sweep hands have long counter-balanced tails, a stylistic feature that unfortunately does nothing for legibility, since the tails cover about 80% of the permanent hour hand when it is in the 6 position; it took me a while to work out why I could never read the hour hand in the early morning when the lume on the minute hand was still glowing strongly enough to be visible&#8230;The tails also obscure the permanent second hands sub-dial, making it harder to hack the watch precisely.

*Dial* - The sub-dials cover the permanent second hand, in the 6 position; the 12 hour chronograph totaliser at 10 and a 1/10th second chrono display at 2; the latter remains stationary during stopwatch use but when timing stops, moves to indicate the elapsed fractions. Each of the sub-dials is engraved with concentric rings, so finely executed that the rings are visible only under a magnifier - a nice touch in keeping with the overall very high quality of construction.

The rest of the dial is taken up with a date window (black on white) at 4, and the legends AIRSPEED and REVUE THOMMEN, either side. The minute markers, unusually, are marked on the bevelled chapter ring rather than on the dial itself, lending the dial a clean and uncluttered appearance, despite the presence of the chronograph sub-dials. The hours are marked by large and clear numerals, but with no markers on the dial itself. Mine has the "T" (for tritium) lettering on the dial, though the latest models appear to use Luminova. The external, uni-directional 0-60 bezel around the dial is also titanium, and has a luminous dot in the centre of the triangle, which in the dark provides a useful reference point for the 12 position.









*Movement and Chronograph Function* - When I bought my first RT chronograph, I chose quartz over the Lemania 5100 auto, primarily on the grounds of accuracy; perhaps not a great move from a collector's perspective, but one that provided me with perhaps the best analogue chronograph available, in terms of functionality. The upper pusher stops, starts and re-starts the chronograph; the lower stops the hands, whilst the stopwatch continues running, allowing a split lap time to be taken. A second push on the lower pusher allows the hands to catch up with the timer; a third push stops the hands, again without topping the stopwatch itself. But with the screw-down crown pulled out to the second position, the lower pusher advances the chronograph centre sweep minute hand in one-minute increments. It's a little too fiddly to be of any real value in the cockpit of an aircraft, but a very useful function in the cockpit of a racing yacht. I re-set the minute hand to the 50 or 55 minute marker, then, at the 10 or 5 minute gun, respectively, start the stopwatch, and hey presto! I have a countdown timer, which becomes a count-up timer as the minute hand passes the 0 mark. It's also useful for timing parking meters or conference presentations. The chrono minute hand and the 12 hour sub-dial accumulator both advance in jumps, making it easy to read the elapsed time.

The ETA 251.262 quartz movement offers another neat trick. Unscrew and pull out the crown to the 2nd position, then turn it to move the hour hand forward or backwards, in hourly increments, without stopping the second hand or needing to re-hack the watch - very handy for travel, when crossing time zones. In the 3rd position, the second hand stops allowing the watch to be re-set to the second. Not that it often needs re-hacking - the movement is sufficiently accurate - probably within 1-2 seconds per month - that I've never managed to measure the drift reliably. 

*Crystal* - The flat sapphire crystal is flush with the bezel and has anti-reflective coating on both sides. At certain angles you can see the blue finish of the coating; the rest of the time, it - and the crystal - are simply invisible. A couple of times other people have been convinced that the glass has fallen out and I have had to let them touch it, Thomas-like, to persuade them otherwise. The combination of the flat crystal and the bezel design has ensured good protection and after 9 years of unsparing use, the crystal and AR coating was essentially unmarked.









*Strap / Bracelet* *& Lugs* - The watch uses conventional spring bars and both the blue and black dial models are available on either a leather strap - black or blue to match the dial; or on a titanium bracelet. I wore the black dial only on the bracelet, until the spring bar broke in the swimming pool and I lost the end piece, when I switched to a NATO nylon strap; the blue dial came on a blue leather strap which I never used, preferring to wear it on a NATO until I acquired a titanium bracelet. On the NATO, with the dull titanium finish, it has a very tool/military feel; on the bracelet it feels rather dressier, especially given the bracelet's polished highlights.

*Warranty Experience & Factory Support* - Over 10 years of ownership I've dealt with three dealers, local repairers - for battery changes - and the factory. The low brand profile, low price and (presumably) low mark-up make it less than likely that the dealer you deal with will still be around when you need them (of the three dealers, none still handle the brand), so it's important that you can get the support you need from the factory. In this respect Grovana have been exemplary. After I managed to wreck the movement of the black dial RT with a self-inflicted water leak, the factory repaired the watch for a very reasonable price and sent it back to me looking brand new. When I realised that the movement of the blue-dial had a fault, where the chrono minute hand advanced unprompted at random intervals, I sent it back to the factory under warranty and ended up with a new movement, whilst they threw in a bezel to replace the existing one which had a slight scuff on it. The Grovana headquarters appears to be small enough that you know who you're dealing with, and get personal attention and good response to emails or phone calls.

*Summary - *A low profile, but very well designed and made chronograph, from a low profile brand, this is the watch you buy for yourself because you like it and it does what you want or need it to. It lacks the cachet of the more expensive brands, and their price TAG, sorry price-tag, but is none the worse for that. In fact, from my own experience of 25 years of a Heuer Sports 2000 quartz chrono and 10 years of Revue Thommen, I'd chose the latter any day - it's much better made, has better functionality and very much better value for money.

*Pluses* - Very well built, titanium case and bracelet for lightness; relatively small (by modern standards) but clear and simple dial despite presence of date window and chronograph sub-dials; excellent chronograph functionality from ETA 251.262 quartz movement; quick-set hour hands are useful for travel.
*Minuses* - The long tails of the chrono hands obscure part of the dial and the hour hands in certain positions. The permanent hands are slightly over-styled along aircraft instrument lines to the detriment of ultimate legibility; Fortis does this better.
*Wish-list* - I'd really like to have a 60-0 count-down bezel, to complement the count-up functionality of the chronograph. Alternatively, or in combination, a 0-12 "GMT" bezel would make it even better as a travel watch. And, having now become used to the Fortis auto chrono, I'd probably opt for a slightly larger dial - say 40mm incl bezel, with Fortis style stick or sword hands. And I've come to prefer the safety of screw-in or fixed lug bars to the convenience of spring bars, especially in an aircraft with no cockpit floor between the pilot and the control rods.

*Overall* - This is almost, but not quite, the perfect pilot watch, in terms of the design, function and construction, despite some shortcomings. Despite being sidelined by my Fortis GMT Chrono as an everyday watch, it still gets a regular wearing and the quartz movement, apart from its excellent functionality, makes it a great watch to have as a second string, grab and go back-up to an auto. It's dressy enough to wear for business, utilitarian and functional enough to wear for aviation or action sports, and very well built. *

Highly Recommended.*


----------



## Dr. Robert

Hello Happy Jack (love the old Who song, "HappyJack") Great review of a classic & classy looking watch.


----------



## vypher

Wow, thanks for the review? Anyone know where you can get this at a good price?


----------



## HappyJack

From a quick Google search, Timeway offer the RT with leather strap for 1100 CHF (US$ 1038):
http://www.timeway.eu/Revue-Thommen-Airspeed-Classics-Chronograph-I

Airplan Flight Equipment advertise it for ₤587 - around US$860

http://www.afeonline.com/shop/index.php?manufacturers_id=41

There may be others - would be worth shopping around.


----------



## TheHobbit

nice review of a nice watch. I just got NIB the lemania 5100 version and am loving it.


----------



## kiwidj

Nice looking watch. Thanks for the review. Well done..:-!


----------



## Eeeb

Ya convinced me... I just bought a used one online. I love Lemania 5100 type chronos...


----------



## Docrwm

Very sharp looking - great review. The ETA 251.262 is a great movement (27 jewels as I recall - in a [email protected]?!?) - I've got it in a Swiss Army Chrono and its a very handy watch indeed. Thanks for the contribution and for giving us a heads up over on Affordables:-!


----------



## AndyFromHonolulu

*Great watches -- Here's my black auto 5100...*

Aloha,

The 27 jewel quartz model is very accurate and very nice. A good friend of mine here in Honolulu has the black dial quartz model, which he wears regularly. We're always comparing our two watches.

Here's mine with the Lemania 5100:



















Mahalo,

andy


----------



## HappyJack

Eeeb said:


> Ya convinced me... I just bought a used one online. I love Lemania 5100 type chronos...


High praise indeed - even if it's not quite High End Quartz!


----------



## kiwidj

*Re: Great watches -- Here's my black auto 5100...*



AndyFromHonolulu said:


>


That's a nice one too. I think I like that one more as I generally prefer the position of the subdials at 6, 9 and 12.


----------



## HappyJack

Yes - the permanent 60 seconds sub-dial is better positioned at the 9 than the 6 - that way, the 0 mark on the sub-dial is least likely to be obscured when trying to hack the watch. Shame more manufacturers don't take note of that...


----------



## whifferdill

Hey Happy Jack - great review ( he says, somewhat belatedly ) I've just 'discovered' the Airspeed classic chronograph, which has the countdown bezel, which, along with the clear and labeled 5 minute / second markers around that very clear dial makes for an excellent aviation time piece.










I've always liked Revue from a distance and work with their aircraft clocks on a daily basis, but never given the chronos a close look as i always preferred the style of Fortis models - particularly the hands, which you give a mention to above.

Still though - the Airspeed classic chrono is quite a package and would be great for flying light aircraft, or anything else, for that matter!
|>

If only the Fortis Pilot Pro chrono came with a countdown bezel, I would so be there!


----------



## HappyJack

I reckon the combination of a clear display, count-down bezel and centre-sweep chrono minute hand (Lemania 5100 / ETA 251.262 quartz) is the ideal for aviation. So, given the deletion of the Lemania 5100 movements, it's a great shame that the RT quartz Airspeed doesn't come with a CD bezel.

I'm lucky enough to own the Lemania 5100 version of the the one above - a great watch - easy to read and in a relatively small, very wearable, titanium case. The dial is pretty much the equal of the Fortis in terms of clarity, though I do prefer the longer Fortis stick hands to the aircraft instrument derived RT versions.

So I'd love to have a Fortis PP chrono with a Lemania movement and CD bezel, or one with the ETA 251.262 quartz - which would allow the case to be a little less massive than the B-42 versions which are handsome, but sometimes just a little too proud and prominent for comfort...


----------



## whifferdill

HappyJack said:


> I reckon the combination of a clear display, count-down bezel and centre-sweep chrono minute hand (Lemania 5100 / ETA 251.262 quartz) is the ideal for aviation..........
> 
> So I'd love to have a Fortis PP chrono with a Lemania movement and CD bezel, or one with the ETA 251.262 quartz - which would allow the case to be a little less massive than the B-42 versions which are handsome, but sometimes just a little too proud and prominent for comfort...


Agreed!


----------



## heb

*You give the best reviews; info you can use*

Hello,

I've got the said 5100 version; maybe I will get it back from the authorized repair facility in the US, Stoll & Co., someday.

heb


----------



## HappyJack

I bought the Lemania 5100 version pictured above from Andy a few months ago - and sold the quartz version to pay for it. I did have both together for about a week though, and managed to snap a few comparison pics:
The quartz version is on the right, in this picture:










On the left, in this one:









And 'll let you work out which is which, in this one:


----------



## whifferdill

HappyJack said:


>


Ohhhhh - L5100, countdown bezel, clear display - must...RE...SI...ST!
|>


----------



## AndyFromHonolulu

*John's photos are perfect for comparing the two watches...*

Aloha,

My friend and I did the same thing in real life a few years ago, and it's what you see in John's photos. The quartz model is thinner, and quite an accurate movement, while the auto version has a wonderful feel when you use the chrono buttons. The AR coating on both is so good that much of the time they look like there's no crystal. I was very happy that John got my automatic; I know that watch will be enjoyed!

Mahalo,

andy


----------



## HappyJack

whifferdill said:


> Ohhhhh - L5100, countdown bezel, clear display - must...RE...SI...ST!
> |>


Ian - can you hear that siren call? The ideal flying watch - would suit you really well in the Pitts, or for work - it has the day display, too..You're doomed, I tell you, doomed...!

I bid for on eBay a couple of days ago - and just missed (argggh!) - a Fortis B-42 Lemania 5100 Titanium Chrono, which went for what seemed like a very reasonable price (for the buyer). I could and should have bid up, but the FC (Financial Controller) was most insistent that I shouldn't spend any more money on watches. So, whilst I was willing to sell the Fortis B-42 Pilot Pro GMT Chrono to fund the Lemania version and keep her sweet, I should have needed to sell the RT Auto as well...and I just couldn't bring myself to do it.

I'm wearing it now - it's just a very wearable size, and being Ti, a very comfortable weight. Much better in that respect than the Fortis, which is massive. And I've really grown to appreciate the day / date feature, rather than just the date, as on most of my previous watches.


----------



## Beau8

Great review~enjoy your watch! ;-)


----------



## HappyJack

Well, the old is new again. Two years after selling my last RT Quartz Chrono, and feeling the need for something affordable which would be good for sport, for business, and for travel, I've just bought a black dial Revue Thommen Airspeed Classic Quartz Chrono off eBay. It should be here in a week or so. If, as I suspect may be the case, the dial and hand lume is weak (12 year old tritium) I'll send it back to Grovana for replacements, in luminova if possible, and get a new crystal, bezel and seals at the same time to make it watertight, and looking nice and new.

I will be interesting to see what I think. In many ways, it's a "Mini Me" to my Fortis LE Cosmonaut Chrono, with ti case, great ARC cyrstal, and centre sweep chrono, except with the quartz ETA 251.262 rather than the Lemania 5100 auto movement of the Fortis. The Breitling M-1 is similar, but larger, and the price is quite a bit higher.


----------



## The Aviator

Just got mine recently (the Lemania 5100 version). To make it one of the finest pilots watch it just misses a BI directionnal bezel.


----------



## HappyJack

Good catch - that Lemania RT is a beauty. I enjoyed mine a lot, though it had slightly less functionality than the quartz version. Both types are usable and very wearable, though. In fact, I've got a spare one of the quartz version coming - have to decide whether to keep or sell on for the Rolex fund...

BTW Aviator - is that a Jungman or Jungmeister in your avatar? And is you Fortis Cosmonaut Lemania Chrono the B-42 Ti LE, or the steel 39mm version?


----------



## The Aviator

Hello Red Biplane Lover! My Fortis is the Diver model of the OCC (39mm steel with Lemania) so she has no numbers on the dial and uni directionnal bezel. I'm really looking for the pilot version that has numbers for the hours and *BI *directionnal bezel.

For the avatar: Bücker Jungman, the Jungmeister has a radial engine 

Other than that, I'm missing a link or two for my Airspeed. Any idea where I could get some?


----------



## Precise

The Aviator said:


> Just got mine recently (the Lemania 5100 version). To make it one of the finest pilots watch *it just misses a BI directionnal bezel*.


I've pried the bezel off several watches and reworked the ratchet underneath to permit bidirectional rotation. But I proceed with *extreme caution*, usually inquiring with the maker if it's possible. And I once tacoed a bezel pretty horribly.

I bought my RT titanium 251.262 chrono from Happy Jack. Happy, did you order another?


----------



## HappyJack

Guilty as charged. Like an alcoholic who can't keep away from the bar...!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Precise

HappyJack said:


> Guilty as charged. Like an alcoholic who can't keep away from the bar...! Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


This was my first 251.262. I subsequently bought several more. The RT is the best, I just wish it were a tad bigger in diameter. see 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ever...-chronographs-but-were-afraid-ask-910041.html

Regards,
Alan


----------



## HappyJack

Precise said:


> This was my first 251.262. I subsequently bought several more. The RT is the best, I just wish it were a tad bigger in diameter. see
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ever...-chronographs-but-were-afraid-ask-910041.html
> 
> Regards,
> Alan


I enjoyed that post you linked to - and agree with you about the RT. I've been buying them and selling them for too long - I either need to hang on to one and keep using it; or get a Breitling M1. Except that I think the M1 looks a bit too much like Arnie, in his steroidal body building days...I think the RT looks better, even if you can't operate the pushers at 1000m underwater...


----------



## enkidu

HappyJack said:


> I enjoyed that post you linked to - and agree with you about the RT. I've been buying them and selling them for too long - I either need to hang on to one and keep using it; or get a Breitling M1. Except that I think the M1 looks a bit too much like Arnie, in his steroidal body building days...I think the RT looks better, even if you can't operate the pushers at 1000m underwater...


I think it's a great watch also. Too bad they don't seem to come up that often. I'm looking for one so the next time you sell one, hit me up ;-).


----------



## AndyFromHonolulu

Haven't seen this thread in a while...Jack, you bought _another _RT quartz chrono? Do you still have the Lemania 5100 auto version? Those older RT chronos (both auto and quartz) are great watches -- AR-sapphire and titanium, smaller cases, great caseback, two well-regarded rugged movements, built by what was then part of the instrument supplier Thommen Group.

Mahalo,

Andy


----------



## HappyJack

Andy - hi - good to hear from you.

Yes - I sold the quartz one I had to pay for the auto one I bought from you. Sadly, I sold that one because I'd bought my Fortis B-42 LE Chrono with the same L5100 movement, which got more use, and I was gathering funds for a Rolex SD/GMT II/Sub. Then I got retrenched and the Rolex never happened. By then the RT had gone - probably the watch I most regret selling. I've tried for a couple more since, though not found any in such good condition.

I've bought and sold a couple more Quartz Airspeeds since, selling one to fund an Omega SMP 2264, which I love, which has the same quickset hour hand as the RT quartz, then another which went to fund a couple of experiments (which may go now) because I've another on the way this week, and managed to find a spare for a friend. NOS, but completely rebuilt with new luminova dial and hands, crown, seals, chrono hands, lumi bezel pip and bracelet.

Trouble is that every time I mention having one, someone else pops out of the wood work and asks to buy it. I'm also trying to work out if I can trade my Fortis for a Rolex and use the RT to replace the Fortis in the titanium centre minute chrono slot. But it's so hard to find the Fortis that I don't know if I dare risk trying it!


----------



## enkidu

HappyJack said:


> Trouble is that every time I mention having one, someone else pops out of the wood work and asks to buy it. I'm also trying to work out if I can trade my Fortis for a Rolex and use the RT to replace the Fortis in the titanium centre minute chrono slot. But it's so hard to find the Fortis that I don't know if I dare risk trying it!


I was tempted to send you a PM making an offer, but I figured that would be cruel and unusual. Congratulations on a great watch, wear it in good health!


----------



## enkidu

Hey HappyJack, meant to ask you, do you think the auto/5100 bezel and the quartz/251.262 bezel are interchangeable?


----------



## HappyJack

enkidu said:


> I was tempted to send you a PM making an offer, but I figured that would be cruel and unusual. Congratulations on a great watch, wear it in good health!


Funnily enough, I've just sourced one for a friend in California - I'll let him know to contact you if he wants to flip it.

And, re the CD bezel, I'm told they don't fit - but I've recently sourced a quartz model case which appears to have been given a CD bezel off the auto. Apparently it doesn't turn properly, so my information may have been correct. But I'll let you know when I find out. If it does, perhaps we can work out a trade for your EZM1 ;-)


----------



## enkidu

HappyJack said:


> Funnily enough, I've just sourced one for a friend in California - I'll let him know to contact you if he wants to flip it.
> 
> And, re the CD bezel, I'm told they don't fit - but I've recently sourced a quartz model case which appears to have been given a CD bezel off the auto. Apparently it doesn't turn properly, so my information may have been correct. But I'll let you know when I find out. If it does, perhaps we can work out a trade for your EZM1 ;-)


Hey Jack, Sorry I missed this. I definitely would appreciate it if I got first bite at the watch. With regard to my EZM, I might be willing to make that trade... if I happened to have lost all my marbles the day before :-d.

Too bad about the bezel, I'd love to have a count-down bezel for the watch. Fortunately, the wonderful world of direct metal laser sintering is upon us and in the next few years custom bezels might start appearing made using this method. At least I hope they will.


----------



## HappyJack

Hah - my desperate bid for an EZM-1 has been foiled! Damn!

My Revue Thommen arrived today, and I'm going to see how I like having one again. It's possible I'd consider flipping my Fortis for a Sub 1680, if the RT gets all the wear again, but that would leave me just a Speedy and an all-quartz collection, so I'd have to then think about flipping my SMP 2264 for a SMP GMT. How do you like yours?


----------



## enkidu

The Great White plus the EZM1 and 3536 are the core of my collection. It has beautiful balance and, IMHO, the best Seamaster case ever made. Slim, elegant, and without that idiotic HEV at 10, which sits like a huge tumor on the temple of a beautiful model. Current Seamasters are far too thick, although the bezels look great. Where was I? Oh yeah, the GMT GW. The weak parts are the overly aggressive crown guard (still wonderfully contoured) and the bezel, hard to turn and 120 pretty crappy clicks. I'd love to make my own engraved 24 click bezel with a very fine coin edge bezel someday. And the bracelet is completely without adjustments. Still, the dial and hands are classic yet distinctive. The movement is one of the best 2892 variations ever made. And the watch as a whole just works. It'd be one of the last to go, if I had to give up my collection, watch by watch.

Ping me if you're ever in the Mountain View/SFBay area. I'd gladly by you a beer or three to look at the RT and talk watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyJack

enkidu said:


> The Great White plus the EZM1 and 3536 are the core of my collection. It has beautiful balance and, IMHO, the best Seamaster case ever made. Slim, elegant, and without that idiotic HEV at 10, which sits like a huge tumor on the temple of a beautiful model. Current Seamasters are far too thick, although the bezels look great. Where was I? Oh yeah, the GMT GW. The weak parts are the overly aggressive crown guard (still wonderfully contoured) and the bezel, hard to turn and 120 pretty crappy clicks. I'd love to make my own engraved 24 click bezel with a very fine coin edge bezel someday. And the bracelet is completely without adjustments. Still, the dial and hands are classic yet distinctive. The movement is one of the best 2892 variations ever made. And the watch as a whole just works. It'd be one of the last to go, if I had to give up my collection, watch by watch.
> 
> Ping me if you're ever in the Mountain View/SFBay area. I'd gladly by you a beer or three to look at the RT and talk watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer - I've only ever made it to the West Coast in transit between Sydney and London, though I did once get 10 hours off in LA to explore. But I'll bear that in mind when I do - and likewise, if/when you make it to Sydney!

I've got a couple of white dial watches(a Stefan Johanson, with the 251.262 movement and a 12-hour bezel, and a Seiko GMT watch with the 24 hr bezel and that fantastic HEQ 8F56 GMT Perpetual movement), but may well sell them both because of the lack of dial vs hand contrast. My SMP 2264 (black dial) has great legibility, and the HEV, though frankly, I never notice the latter. And I do love the polished bezels of the sword hands, which work very well in offsetting reflections of the domed crystal. How do you find the at-a-glance legibility of the black outline on the white hands?

I found my SMP bezel a bit stiff to start with, but have given it the odd squirt of silicon spray, used it for swimming in saltwater, and shower in it regularly, and one or more of those must have freed it up a little, since it turns pretty easily now. I think I'd prefer to keep the 120-clicks for the bezel, though, since that lets you use the 24-hour marker as a minute timer, like a 0-60 bezel.

I like Titanium watches, as you'll see from my Fortis Cosmonaut Chrono LE and the Revue Thommen. The RT is currently sitting in my drawer whilst I debate whether to keep it or wait to try the one with the countdown bezel, in the hope that can be made to work on the quartz case. But I still it's still think it's one of the most versatile watches ever made - a kind of Mini-Me version of the Fortis - with added functionality and reliability.


----------



## enkidu

HappyJack said:


> Thanks for the offer - I've only ever made it to the West Coast in transit between Sydney and London, though I did once get 10 hours off in LA to explore. But I'll bear that in mind when I do - and likewise, if/when you make it to Sydney!
> 
> I've got a couple of white dial watches(a Stefan Johanson, with the 251.262 movement and a 12-hour bezel, and a Seiko GMT watch with the 24 hr bezel and that fantastic HEQ 8F56 GMT Perpetual movement), but may well sell them both because of the lack of dial vs hand contrast. My SMP 2264 (black dial) has great legibility, and the HEV, though frankly, I never notice the latter. And I do love the polished bezels of the sword hands, which work very well in offsetting reflections of the domed crystal. How do you find the at-a-glance legibility of the black outline on the white hands?
> 
> I found my SMP bezel a bit stiff to start with, but have given it the odd squirt of silicon spray, used it for swimming in saltwater, and shower in it regularly, and one or more of those must have freed it up a little, since it turns pretty easily now. I think I'd prefer to keep the 120-clicks for the bezel, though, since that lets you use the 24-hour marker as a minute timer, like a 0-60 bezel.
> 
> I like Titanium watches, as you'll see from my Fortis Cosmonaut Chrono LE and the Revue Thommen. The RT is currently sitting in my drawer whilst I debate whether to keep it or wait to try the one with the countdown bezel, in the hope that can be made to work on the quartz case. But I still it's still think it's one of the most versatile watches ever made - a kind of Mini-Me version of the Fortis - with added functionality and reliability.


Sounds good to me. Now that I think about it, I've never been below the equator, perhaps a trip to Australia is in order.

Legibility was a concern when I was considering which Omega Seamaster GMT to get. Now that I have it, it is never a problem. The hands on the Great White are very well made, and contrast nicely with the dial. No issues with regard to legibility. I may need to try some lubricants to fix my bezel. This watch has been in the ocean more than a few times, and although I rinsed it thoroughly, I don't think it's ever been through a intense cleaning.

Like you, titanium is definitely an obsession of mine, not only for watches, but anything I use. I have more Ti pens/tools/watches than is healthy; fortunately, Ti is hypoallergenic. The Ti RT Quartz Chrono is high on my list of watches to complete my collection.


----------



## HappyJack

enkidu said:


> Sounds good to me. Now that I think about it, I've never been below the equator, perhaps a trip to Australia is in order.
> 
> Legibility was a concern when I was considering which Omega Seamaster GMT to get. Now that I have it, it is never a problem. The hands on the Great White are very well made, and contrast nicely with the dial. No issues with regard to legibility. I may need to try some lubricants to fix my bezel. This watch has been in the ocean more than a few times, and although I rinsed it thoroughly, I don't think it's ever been through a intense cleaning.
> 
> Like you, titanium is definitely an obsession of mine, not only for watches, but anything I use. I have more Ti pens/tools/watches than is healthy; fortunately, Ti is hypoallergenic. The Ti RT Quartz Chrono is high on my list of watches to complete my collection.


Great news - I have another (spare) Revue Thommen coming!


----------



## john111

great insight in the article about reveu thommen chonograph pilot's watch never knew Breitling and Tag also take there services in making their military style watches.


----------



## HappyJack

john111 said:


> great insight in the article about reveu thommen chonograph pilot's watch never knew Breitling and Tag also take there services in making their military style watches.


Thanks. To be clear, I'm not aware of any direct connection between RT and TAG or Breitling. But all three brands use or have used either the ETA 251.262 movement, or the HEQ, Thermo-compensated version of it, sometimes known as the 251.232.


----------



## enkidu

And now I have one! Indirect from HappyJack via servicing. Crazy thin, light, and legible. Big plans for this watch in 2014.


----------



## The watch knob

Thanks in part to the original review on this thread, I picked one of these up brand new - black dial and Ti bracelet. I didn't have time to re-size the bracelet last night, so I threw it on a Maratac RAF style NATO right after I peeled the plastic off. Super light weight compared to most of my collection, really wearable.
I would add to the minuses though, that the lume is pretty weak. I have a SL version (obviously) but only the bezel pip and hands really glow (dial markers were faint) and when I got up this morning, they were not visible. I'm not too worried about it (even though I like lume) but if you're a big lume person, this one will disappoint.


----------



## dheinz14

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Belloc

I've been in the market for a chronograph, and with wrists too small to comfortably wear a mechanical, started looking at quartz options. This thread got me looking at the RTs, and there's a seller on eBay offering the quartz version cheaper than they seem to have been going for when this thread started (directtime - I have no connection, fwiw). He had just sold his last blue, so I contacted him and he said he can order direct from the factory. Just passing that along...


----------



## Belloc

Meant to say - fantastic review, thanks!


----------



## HappyJack

Thanks for the kind words. Since I wrote this review I've had several of these models - both the quartz and the Lemania 5100 auto versions. I don't currently have one of the quartz, though I probably should have - they are a great watch for yacht racing, since you can adjust the chrono minute hand to act like a countdown timer before the start and a count-up timer after; there is also a split timing function which is useful for checking elapsed time at a mark so you can work out your position relative to a yacht with a different handicap.

I've just come back from 9 days sailing in the UK - the massive Cowes Week regatta, with around 1,000 boats taking part. I used my Fortis Cosmonaut Chronograph with the Lemania 5100 movement, which is a superb watch but quite large, at around 44mm incl bezel.










If you wanted a smaller mechanical watch, it's hard to beat the same movement in the Revue Thommen Airspeed Titanium Auto version. It has a similar 38mm case to the quartz, with a countdown rather than a count-up bezel, plus the day date display found wth the 5100 movement. On a NATO, it's under 60g weight, and not much more on the ti bracelet. I'm still trying to work out whether to hang on to it. I like the size and love the legibility, but am struggling to justify the same movement and display in two different watches; and tempted to trade it for something classic and acrylic like a WatchCo / Omega SM300, or something good for travel, like an Omega X-33.










Anyway, whether you get a quartz of auto model, I still believe that these Revue Thommen Airspeed Titanium Chronos are fantastic value watches as well as being good looking and very practical. And, if you prefer a smaller size watch, very hard to beat.


----------



## Belloc

Thanks for the note, Happy. Your review sold me on the benefits of the center seconds and minutes counter, so I've been looking around for an old Lemania-based RT, but without luck so far. Looked at other old Lemania-based chronos, but they're either too big or too expensive, mostly both. The seller I mentioned checked with RT about getting a countdown bezel on a quartz, but they don't offer it. I knew a RT Ti auto would be light, but didn't know it'd be that light - that's perfect. I'll keep looking. If you decide to part with yours, drop me a line. Incidentally, RT is apparently revising their Airspeed line-up - their site says "Coming Soon," and the seller said they've been waiting a year and a half to find out what they're doing. He doesn't think they're getting rid of the Classic line, but isn't sure.

Anyway, glad you're home safe, and thanks again.


----------



## AndyFromHonolulu

*It's been 10 years....*

I guess the proof of the great design of the RT Chronos is that this discussion string is almost *10 years old*! John's great original post stands the test of time, as does the watch. The auto you still have, John -- is it the one you got from me? Just amazing...


----------



## Belloc

*Re: It's been 10 years....*

Yeah, it's kind of amazing to me that the RT Classic Airspeed Quartz has gone as long as it has essentially unchanged. It really is classic at this point. The auto version in titanium seems to have died with the end of the Lemania - everything you see now with a Valjoux is in steel, unfortunately. If they are indeed updating the line up, I'll be curious to see if they make a titanium auto again, and if they perhaps upgrade the bracelet with solid end links and whatnot. It'd be a pity if they dropped it altogether, especially for chunkier designs (speaking for the under 7" crowd. Wrist size, that is.)


----------



## Belloc

Follow up: I stand corrected. Just ran across a couple of old titaniums with the 7750.


----------



## Belloc

OK, last post till I get one on the wrist: I tracked down the 2017-2018 RT catalog. It's on the Grovana website. Most collections show on the RT website, but not the Airspeeds. in the 17-18 catalog, there are no titanium autos, only quartz. The 7750 Airspeeds are only in steel and without rotating bezels. Just FYI.


----------



## Belloc

Update, just because I stumbled across this old thread...

Grovana has moved RT back onto its own website (there's an RT page on the Grovana site that links to it). All the Airspeeds are now steel and auto - no titanium or quartz.

Like the esteemed OP, I've had a hard time finding anything to replace this watch - I haven't bought anything since I got it, and I rarely wear anything else. It's supremely comfortable, low-key, absorbs abuse without showing a mark (unusual for a titanium) - only the clasp shows anything at all, and it's extraordinarily accurate for a non-HAQ (it's lost a second since maybe December?). To my surprise, the external AR is still unmarked as well, in spite of several solid thwacks. This is my first chronograph, and while I don't use it daily, it's very handy to have it available at the push of a button (vs the one on my phone), and I like the full-size minute counter. The AR combined with the flat powder blue make the dial do interesting things in various lighting conditions. Like I think the OP mentioned, the hour hand almost disappears around 6 o'clock under the tail of the chrono minute counter, but you do get used to that.

I doubt I would ever have considered this watch if I hadn't run across this thread, but I'm glad I did, and I'm glad I was able to track one down before they stopped selling them. Thanks OP for writing this up.


----------



## HappyJack

I'm glad that you're enjoying the watch and pleased that the original review - written around 10 years ago - was helpful. I reckon that both the Quartz and Auto (Lemania 5100) models are amongst the best real world chronographs around. After owning and selling on half a dozen of the quartz version and one of the L5100, my few complaints would relate to (a) the loss of visibility of the hour hand at 6, due to the tail on the chronograph hands; the adequate but not exceptional lume - though I had my last auto usefully re-lumed to address that - and the black on silver bezel numbers, which don't stand out as well as the silver on black on, for example, my Fortis. Having said which, every chronograph should have a 60-0 countdown bezel; there's little benefit to a 0-60 count-up dive bezel, when you already have a count-up chronograph.










The Lemania 5100 version was one of the few watches that I truly regretted selling; so much so that I bought another in excellent condition last year, in the hope of it replacing my Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut with the same movement. It's still got the original tritium lume, and remarkably - because these watches date from the early 2000s - the lume still glows in the dark. And, like the first RT L5100 I had, it's very accurate - at around +1 sec/day, with good amplitude. On a NATO it's incredibly light (50g) and comfortable, and low profile; it's not much heavier on the bracelet but I've been wearing it exclusively on the NATO. reflecting its status as a truly functional watch. Perhaps that's why they aren't made any more - they are the antithesis of modern day bling, but supremely functional. It's certainly quite lot less obtrusive than the Fortis - which is big and block sided (RT at top; Fortis below).










The Fortis is a true Grail and very rare, but the RT is not much more common, and after a year of prevaricating I think I'm probably going to keep the Fortis - and sell or trade the Revue Thommen for one of my remaining grails. I'll probably regret it, though...


----------



## Belloc

Yeah, before I bought this quartz, I tried very hard to find a Lemania in good condition, but couldn't. Then I contacted the company to see if the countdown bezel was available for the quartz, but it isn't. So I settled on the quartz as is. Now I find that I appreciate the comfort of both the light watch head not needing cinching down on my arm, and the airy bracelet not sticking to sweaty skin (as much as the bigger links on an oyster-style do), and also the thinness of the head under shirt and jacket cuffs in cold weather. Even being able to take it off on Friday and not worry about setting it on Monday morning if I've just been around the house. It's just a really nice collection of practical qualities combined with a look that I enjoy. Who knows, these quartz watches may catch on someday


----------



## AndyFromHonolulu

*I'm surprised...*

I have not been on this forum for quite a while -- months, I think. I take a peek, and what do I find? The R-T discussion continuing after 7 months! Glad to see yo post John. Glad you bought another 5100!

Mahalo,

Andy



HappyJack said:


> I'm glad that you're enjoying the watch and pleased that the original review - written around 10 years ago - was helpful. I reckon that both the Quartz and Auto (Lemania 5100) models are amongst the best real world chronographs around. After owning and selling on half a dozen of the quartz version and one of the L5100, my few complaints would relate to (a) the loss of visibility of the hour hand at 6, due to the tail on the chronograph hands; the adequate but not exceptional lume - though I had my last auto usefully re-lumed to address that - and the black on silver bezel numbers, which don't stand out as well as the silver on black on, for example, my Fortis. Having said which, every chronograph should have a 60-0 countdown bezel; there's little benefit to a 0-60 count-up dive bezel, when you already have a count-up chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lemania 5100 version was one of the few watches that I truly regretted selling; so much so that I bought another in excellent condition last year, in the hope of it replacing my Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut with the same movement. It's still got the original tritium lume, and remarkably - because these watches date from the early 2000s - the lume still glows in the dark. And, like the first RT L5100 I had, it's very accurate - at around +1 sec/day, with good amplitude. On a NATO it's incredibly light (50g) and comfortable, and low profile; it's not much heavier on the bracelet but I've been wearing it exclusively on the NATO. reflecting its status as a truly functional watch. Perhaps that's why they aren't made any more - they are the antithesis of modern day bling, but supremely functional. It's certainly quite lot less obtrusive than the Fortis - which is big and block sided (RT at top; Fortis below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fortis is a true Grail and very rare, but the RT is not much more common, and after a year of prevaricating I think I'm probably going to keep the Fortis - and sell or trade the Revue Thommen for one of my remaining grails. I'll probably regret it, though...


----------



## HappyJack

Oh, dear, oh dear.

Just bought another Revue Thommen Airspeed Quartz Chronograph, again... I'd been having problems with my Fortis B-42 chrono, which took a year and a half and three services to sort out. So the RT was intended to keep me on time for, eg, yacht races. Now have the Fortis back from a factory service and running at a reasonable and very consistent +5spd, and I've also just heard from the AD than my Sinn EZM1.1S - ordered a year ago - has arrived with them and is ready to ship.

All of which means that I have a brand new RT chrono sitting in its box and so far unused, and I'm trying to work out whether I can justify keeping it in the context of having two other centre minute, albeit, mechanical chronographs.


----------



## The Rook

HappyJack said:


> Oh, dear, oh dear.
> 
> Just bought another Revue Thommen Airspeed Quartz Chronograph, again... I'd been having problems with my Fortis B-42 chrono, which took a year and a half and three services to sort out. So the RT was intended to keep me on time for, eg, yacht races. Now have the Fortis back from a factory service and running at a reasonable and very consistent +5spd, and I've also just heard from the AD than my Sinn EZM1.1S - ordered a year ago - has arrived with them and is ready to ship.
> 
> All of which means that I have a brand new RT chrono sitting in its box and so far unused, and I'm trying to work out whether I can justify keeping it in the context of having two other centre minute, albeit, mechanical chronographs.


Nice! Where did you find a new one?


----------



## HappyJack

A US-based eBay dealer called directtime who had some NOS - this was the last one available with a black dial, on a bracelet, though he still one left on a strap, for 5c under $1000.


----------



## AndyFromHonolulu

Aloha,

John and I must be linked somehow; I haven't checked this forum for a long time (probably since my last post) and when I stop in, he's just added a new one. Keep the quartz, John. Finding another in that condition would be very difficult, the quartz model is tough and accurate, and you don't find a chronograph in such a compact case. 

This discussion string makes 14 years in a couple of weeks! Who would have thought it would still be going when you first posted in 2008. My daughter was in the first grade back then; now she's a junior in college...

Mahalo,

Andy 




HappyJack said:


> A US-based eBay dealer called directtime who had some NOS - this was the last one available with a black dial, on a bracelet, though he still one left on a strap, for 5c under $1000.


----------



## HappyJack

Hi, Andy - great to hear from you. My daughter's also at University - just finished her first year...

How's Honolulu?

Yes - that RT is a great watch - I think I'll take your advice and hang on to it. That'll make three chronographs, incl the titanium B-42 Fortis 644.27.12 LE with the Lemania 5100, and the new Sinn EZM1.1S - but the utility of the RT means it really isn't out of place between those two, except that it's certainly, as you say, a lot more compact.

Cheers,

John


----------

